# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  vitme nhí, servo fannuc, màn hình cảm ứng

## cuibaptiensinh

đang cần thóc mua đồ chế máy tiện nên cần bán những thứ sau. 


vitme 16 hành trình 180 bước 5 đầy đủ 2 gối giá 500k/cây có 2 cây hiwin
vitme 16 hành trình 230 bước 15 đầy đủ 2 gối giá 500/ cây thk
vitme 12 hành trình 120bước 4 có 1 gối giá 100k thk
vitme 20 hành trình 150bước 15 giá 400k ko có gối thk
vitme 20 hành trình 200bước 5 giá 500k có1gối nsk
vitme 16 hành trình 150 bước 5 giá 300k có 2 gối thk
vitme 12 hành trình 220 bước 2 giá 100k có 1 gối nsk
vitme 20 hành trình 300 bước 15 giá 500k có đầy đủ 2 gối có 3 cây thk
vitme 16 hành trình 900 bước 5 giá 1500k có đầy đu 2 gối có 2 cây

động cơ servo có hộp tỉ lệ 1:100 số fanuc giá 1500k/con. có 8 con.
combo màn hình cảm ứng ổ cứng 80G, ram 1G. cpu 1.8Ghz, màn hình 17in. có cổng lpt chạy mach3 đã test thử chạy rất mượt giá 2500k.

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

model fanuc đây các bác.

----------


## anhcos

Vitme 16 L900 kia của hãng nào vậy bác?

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

hiwin bác nhé

----------


## nhatson

motor  cốt tròn hanh bánh răng ah?

thanks

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> motor  cốt tròn hanh bánh răng ah?
> 
> thanks


cái này em thua bác ạ, em cố tháo nó rồi mà tháo ko đc moto ra.

----------


## linhdt1121

vitme 16 buớc 5,hành trình 150 là con nào vậy bác.gối đỡ là loại gì vậy.chỉ cho e cái hình với

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

Bán rồi bác. Chậm tay rồi hic

----------


## Nam CNC

chụp cận cảnh cho em xem cái hộp số đi , mặt trước của nó luôn , em đoán cho bác 90% là loại gì.

----------


## hung1706

Cây Vitme 20 hành trình 200 là cây nào vậy bác chủ ?

----------


## conga

Có 1 điều mà em thấy chán là con smatphone của bác chán kinh. Chụp ảnh nét thấy mồ luôn á. Nên thay ,nên thay.

----------


## emptyhb

em upload giúp bác chủ. 

Bác Nam thử đoán xem nó dùng bạc gì? có làm trục A ổn không để em sưu tầm 1 em

----------


## n_v_hiep

95% cycloid

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> Cây Vitme 20 hành trình 200 là cây nào vậy bác chủ ?


bán từ chiều thôi

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> Có 1 điều mà em thấy chán là con smatphone của bác chán kinh. Chụp ảnh nét thấy mồ luôn á. Nên thay ,nên thay.


iphone 4s white đó bác.

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> em upload giúp bác chủ. 
> 
> Bác Nam thử đoán xem nó dùng bạc gì? có làm trục A ổn không để em sưu tầm 1 em


thanks bác

----------


## Luyến

Bác chủ cho em hỏi hộp số size bao nhiêu ạ, Cho em xin mã hộp số nhé ?. Thank

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

em ko có mã số hộp số nhưng size nó khoảng 150 cố vào là 12, tỉ lệ 1:100 còn những thứ khác em ko biết bác ah
hình em nó đây bác luyến ah

----------

Luyến, nhatson

----------


## apiste

Bác có bán hàng mới không




> đang cần thóc mua đồ chế máy tiện nên cần bán những thứ sau. 
> 
> 
> vitme 16 hành trình 180 bước 5 đầy đủ 2 gối giá 500k/cây có 2 cây hiwin
> vitme 16 hành trình 230 bước 15 đầy đủ 2 gối giá 500/ cây thk
> vitme 12 hành trình 120bước 4 có 1 gối giá 100k thk
> vitme 20 hành trình 150bước 15 giá 400k ko có gối thk
> vitme 20 hành trình 200bước 5 giá 500k có1gối nsk
> vitme 16 hành trình 150 bước 5 giá 300k có 2 gối thk
> ...

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

Ko có bán hang mới bác ơi

----------


## hminhtq

bác còn những mục nào vậy ạ.  mà bác có còn con spindle 300w nào không  để lại em 1 con rẻ rẻ chút hihi
 :EEK!:

----------


## Luyến

> Bác có bán hàng mới không


Hàng mới bác gặp em đi. SĐT kinh doanh 0163 530 Tám sáu chín sáu.

----------


## Luyến

Thank bác chủ. để em châm cứu tiếp em sẽ liên hệ bác chủ sau.

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> Thank bác chủ. để em châm cứu tiếp em sẽ liên hệ bác chủ sau.


bác có thấy rõ hình ko đó? anh em mình có thể giao dịch riêng qua sms

----------


## thuhanoi

Vừa rồi lấy cây vít me bước 10 của bác định tăng tốc trục Z cái máy nhưng mà vit me nhận được nó thiếu mất 1 rãnh bi nên nó lỏng lẻo như răng rụng bác à, nhắn tin cho bác không thấy trả lời  :Mad:

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> Vừa rồi lấy cây vít me bước 10 của bác định tăng tốc trục Z cái máy nhưng mà vit me nhận được nó thiếu mất 1 rãnh bi nên nó lỏng lẻo như răng rụng bác à, nhắn tin cho bác không thấy trả lời


Hộp thư đến của bác đầy rồi nhé, bác xóa bớt đi em mới trả lời bác đc, theo anh em thỏa thuận thì cái này lỗi ở em, cũng đã xlôi bác và có nói bác gởi lại hàng rồi mà.

----------


## nhomkinhtoancau

bộ phụ kiện này nhìn cũng ngon đó bác

----------

